

Bizarre pornography raid underscores Wi-Fi privacy risks - alphadoggs
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42740201/ns/technology_and_science-wireless/

======
Jun8
"Law enforcement officials say the case is a cautionary tale."

I think it's also a cautionary tale for law enforcement officers. It seems
when it comes to pornography, all their rational thought processes drop down
(they do have those, don't they) and they go into a "let's go get that
bastard" mode. Sadly, although such stories are quite common, i.e. there's
nothing bizarre about them in that sense, there's little you can do if it
happens to you: They just say "OK, you weren't it" and go away.

I think the war against child pornography is being fought as mindlessly as the
one on drugs, with quite similar results.

~~~
DjDarkman
All they had to do is simply check if the guy had an unprotected wifi signal
or not, but it was much easier breaking down the poor man's door and harrasing
him.

~~~
tzs
So basically under your proposed rule, someone could download as much child
porn as he wanted in complete safety as long as he made sure to keep his wifi
unprotected? Your rule needs some refinement! :-)

~~~
DjDarkman
I implied that they could be more civil if there is a chance that the owner of
the internet connection is not the criminal. They could knock on the door,
politely ask the owner to answer some questions and do the rough stuff after
they are absolutely sure that that guy is the one they are looking for.

